# Takeda passaround thoughts



## bkdc

I'm a proud owner of five Takedas, and these are some of my favorite knives. I'm sure many forum members have owned or tried a Takeda, but I want to spread the Takeda love. Of the selections, I think the Nakiri or the Mioroshi are the best options, but I'm a little hesitant to pass the Mioroshi around due to its intended purpose.

The options are:
240 Gyuto
210 Gyuto
180 Funayuki (pretty much a santoku, but with a mean gyuto-like tip)
170+ Nakiri with a wide 60mm blade *chop chop*
210 Mioroshi (I'd prefer not to pass this one around because of its intended purpose, but I will do so if the response is overwhelmingly for the Mioroshi)


----------



## mhenry

The only on I haven't tried is the Mioroshi


----------



## Dardeau

I'd really like to try the 240 gyuto. I won't buy one for home use, and wouldn't take a takeda to work because of the finish, but really want to try one.


----------



## ThEoRy

Is it a true mioroshi or some kind of double bevel version?


----------



## labor of love

I would like to try the 240mm gyuto too...


----------



## Don Nguyen

I'm up for the 240mm gyuto!


----------



## bkultra

I would also be interested in the 240mm gyuto


----------



## bkdc

The mioroshi is double bevel, of course. It's got the profile of a sujihiki, but it's THICK. 240 Gyuto far out in the lead.


----------



## Justin0505

I have a 180mm nakiri that I've been so impressed by that I was actually thinking of doing a pass around with it. So if yours doesn't get picked now (no big surprise, nakiris get no love), then I'll start one later. 

Honestly, I'd be happy to try any of the other Takeda's that you're offering up. The Miroshi sounds the most interesting (b/c I like weird and unusual stuff) but I'll happily go along with whatever the majority wants.


----------



## shaneg

Please, would love to try the 240mm gyuto, been debating the takeda for a while, and being our dollar is lower it's $426 before shipping, So need to be certain before dropping the cash on what was considered a well priced knife a few years ago.
That is if you're into shipping it half way to Antarctica. Maybe someone from oz is keen to try it too?


----------



## knyfeknerd

The Nakiri


----------



## Brad Gibson

I'd like to try the nikiri


----------



## cheflarge

I would also be interested in trying the nakiri, as well as, the 210mm Gyuto.


----------



## pleue

240 for me would be fun to try


----------



## chinacats

I would like to try either the gyuto or the nakiri, preference would go to the gyuto.

Cheers


----------



## wellminded1

I would love to try the 240 if possible, debating on buying one.


----------



## stereo.pete

I have never tried a Takeda knife and would love try either the nakiri or gyuto.


----------



## cclin

I would like to try either the 240mm gyuto or nakiri!!


----------

